# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  TKTL1- An alle, die es versucht haben!

## Stefanie

Hallo, liebe Forumsschreiber, 

vielleicht könnten sich an dieser Stelle mal alle zusammendfassend äußern, die die TKTL-1 Untersuchung haben machen lassen, mit welchen Ergebnissen und welche Erfolge sie mit der Umsetzung hatten.

Es ist sehr schwierig, hier alles zusammenzuklamüsern.

Vielen Dank an alle Berichtenden im Voraus.
Stefanie

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Stefani,



> vielleicht könnten sich an dieser Stelle mal alle zusammendfassend äußern, die die TKTL-1 Untersuchung haben machen lassen, mit welchen Ergebnissen und welche Erfolge sie mit der Umsetzung hatten.


Ich bin zwar TKTL1 positiv getestet worden und habe meine Ernährung versucht entsprechend ab dem 02.07.07 umzustellen aber leider habe ich dann am 02.10.07 auf meinem Laborblatt ersehen müssen, daß der PSA-Wert wider sich erhöte und jetzt bei 1,17 ng/ml liegt.

Muß aber ehrlich dazu sagen, daß eine solche spezielle Ernährung genau einzuhalten -für mich jedenfalls- ist und wahr eine Tortur! Ich hoffe, daß ich den inneren Schweinehund überwunden habe und nach Treu und Glaube die TKTL1 Ernähung jetzt seit dem 02.10.07 einhalten werde!

Abgenommen habe ich jedenfalls seit Januar 2007 (92 kg) am Sonntag 14.10.07 hatte ich 79 kg auf die Waage gebracht, mein Lanzeitzucker Test HbA1c von 6,4 % auf 5,7 %!

Meine nächste Laborwerte sind anfangs Januar 2008, mal sehen, da müßten astreine Werte raus kommen mit Ausnahme des PSA Wertes!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Anfang. Ich glaube, nur ganz konsequentes Durchhalten führt hier zum Erfolg. Jedes Kohlenhydrat zuviel füttert die lieben "HAUSTIERCHEN" wieder und vielleicht gibt es ja dann sogar sowas wie einen JOJO effekt, der die Sache bei Nichtdurchhalten noch verschlimmert?! Aber die Aufstriche, der Kuchen und die Wurst ist doch eigentlich lecker!? 

Es ist ja keine Sache, die man das ganze Leben durchhalten muß, die aber das Leben verlängern kann!

Viel Kraft wünscht Dir
Stefanie

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Stefanie, auch wir haben für meinen Mann TKTL1 testen lassen, er ist nur zu 5% positiv, Score 0, allerdings haben wir nach dem Gespräch mit der Ärztin entschieden, weiterhin sehr genau auf die Ernährung zu achten. Ich versuche schon seit einem Jahr sehr genau auf diese Dinge zu achten. Unser Wochenplan sieht folgendermaßen aus:
An 6 Tagen in der Woche zum Frühstück Obst, begleitet von Krillöl und anderen NEMs, dazu grüner oder Früchtetee. Mittags gibt es Salate in allen Variationen, nachmittags Obst, abends Gemüseaufläufe, Eintöpfe, Suppen, 4x in der Woche Fisch oder Geflügel, viel Wasser, ab und zu Rotwein, (sonst lässt sich das Leben nicht ertragen!!) . Kuhmilchprodukte sind schon länger ganz gestrichen, dafür Schafs- und Ziegenkäse, Weißmehlprodukte auch und alle Süßigkeiten.
Und am Samstag oder Sonntag, wird normal gegessen, Dinkelbrot oder Brötchen, Kaffee, Schafs-Ziegenkäse, Eier, Tomaten, Radieschen. Dann gibt es auch mal Kartoffeln oder Naturreis oder Vollkornnudeln.
So, das hört sich ja ganz gut an, das Problem ist nur, dass mein Mann sich von dieser Lebensweise sehr oft Auszeiten nimmt. Wenn wir essen gehen, bestellt er alles , was ihm schmeckt, hin und wider braucht er sein lecker Kölsch, wenn wir unterwegs einen Kaffee trinken, nimmt er den mit Milch und Zucker, usw.
Ich kann Dir also keinesfalls von einem Erfolg berichten, seine Leber- Nieren und sonstigen Werte sind absolut top, AP ist bei 41, er fühlt sich sehr gut, allerdings steigt sein PSA langsam an, vielleicht stellt er sich dann ernährungsmäßig um.
Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen.?
Christine

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Christine,

die Untersuchung zu TKTL1 läuft bei uns noch, so dass ich noch garnichts dazu sagen kann. Ich hatte mir hier an dieser Stelle viele, viele Erfahrungsberichte erhofft, aber es wird an anderer Stelle im Forum lieber um Lapalien gestritten!

Naja. Mein Papa muckert wegen der Ernährung schon etwas rum. Er will abwarten, was das Ergebnis sagt, aber ich denke, man kann ja schon mal anfangen. Er trinkt auch gern Bier. Ich habe ihm jetzt Diabetikerbier gestattet, natürlich in Maßen. Hopfen soll ja den Testosteronspiegel senken und der ist ja bei uns noch zu hoch :-).
Rotwein wird ja sogar in unserer Ernährungsempfehlung aus dem Tavarlinshop empfohlen. Also gönnt euch das Gläschen.
Unser PSA war und ist ja im 200er Bereich sehr hoch, Wir versuchen deshalb alles, hier noch was zu tun.
Unser Urologe hält zwar nicht viel von Nahrungsergänzungen und alternativen Methoden, läßt uns aber da freien Spielraum.

Sobald uns das Ergebnis aus Frankfurt vorliegt, werde ich berichten.
Ich hoffe sehr auf einen positiven Befund, bringe es Erfolg oder nicht , aber der Strohhalm, an den man sich klammern kann, wäre dann wieder da!

Ich wünsche euch alles Gute und noch viel gemeinsame Zeit.
Liebe Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Stefanie

Könnte daraus, dass Du auf Deine Anfrage kaum Antworten bekommen hast, nicht auch geschlossen werden, dass die Forenmitglieder hinsichtlich TKTL1 skeptisch sind und deshalb das Verfahren nicht angewendet haben? Dass sie also auch beim besten Willen keine Antworten geben *können*?

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Christine




> An 6 Tagen in der Woche zum Frühstück Obst, begleitet von Krillöl und anderen NEMs, dazu grüner oder Früchtetee. Mittags gibt es Salate in allen Variationen, nachmittags Obst, abends Gemüseaufläufe, Eintöpfe, Suppen, 4x in der Woche Fisch oder Geflügel, viel Wasser, ab und zu Rotwein, (sonst lässt sich das Leben nicht ertragen!!) . Kuhmilchprodukte sind schon länger ganz gestrichen, dafür Schafs- und Ziegenkäse, Weißmehlprodukte auch und alle Süßigkeiten.
> Und am Samstag oder Sonntag, wird normal gegessen, Dinkelbrot oder Brötchen, Kaffee, Schafs-Ziegenkäse, Eier, Tomaten, Radieschen. Dann gibt es auch mal Kartoffeln oder Naturreis oder Vollkornnudeln.


So wird es leider nichts werden! Entwerder alles oder streng nach TKTL1-Ernährung, wenn dein Mann TKTL1 positiv ist, wenn nicht dann ist da OK so.

Hallo, Liebe Stefanie,




> Hopfen soll ja den Testosteronspiegel senken und der ist ja bei uns noch zu hoch :-).


Also, Testosteron mit Hopfen zu senken ist nich gerade ideal und Bier ist in unserem Fall nicht geeignet gegen den PCa vorzu gehen!




> Rotwein wird ja sogar in unserer Ernährungsempfehlung aus dem Tavarlinshop empfohlen. Also gönnt euch das Gläschen.


Für Jehne, die TKTL1 positiv sind, kann ein Gläschen Rotwein sicher nicht schaden aber wenn ich erst vor Tagen eine Sendung über Deutsche Weinbauer gesehen habe daß bei entsprechende niedrige Oechsle Grade x kg rafinierter Zucker zum Wein hinzu gegeben darf, wahr ich doch etwas geschockt! Nach EU-Richtlinien dürfen südländische Weinanbauer das nicht! Trau schau wem!

Bitte in Suchmaschine "Zucker im Wein" eingeben! 
Ich wollte Euch das Wochenende nicht verderben! 
Helmut

----------


## Josef

Hallo!
Wo ist  	 		*TKTL1 nachvollziehbar gut beschrieben, und wann empfohlen?*
Zucker im Wein? Im Burgenländischen auch?
Gruß
Josef

----------


## Harro

*Erklärungen*

Hallo, Josef, lies mal hier http://www.krebsernaehrung.de/

Viel Spaß und gutes Durchhaltevermögen.

*"Mit Mühen und Beschwerden wird man allein fertig. Aber die Freude muss man teilen"  * (Henrik Ibsen)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Stefanie

*Hier ist nochmal eine kleine interessante Erklärung zu TKTL1, wie ich finde sehr einleuchtend beschrieben:*

Bei einer glukose- und kohlenhydratarmen Ernährung werden zunächst die Glykogenspeicher vollständig geleert. Der menschliche Organismus stellt seine Energieversorgung auf die Verwertung von Ketonkörpern um. In dieser Stoffwechsellage wird kaum noch Insulin ausgeschüttet, so dass die Blutglukose nicht mehr an die Zellen abgegeben werden kann. Die Blutglukosekonzentration bleibt deshalb weiterhin konstant.

Gewebezellen bleibt unter diesen Bedingungen nur die Möglichkeit, Ketonkörper als Energiequelle zu nutzen. Diese können im Körper unter anderem aus Eiweißen und Fett gebildet werden. TKTL1-positive Tumorzellen können Ketonkörper nicht nutzen, weil bei Ihnen die ß-Oxidation abgeschaltet ist. In diesem Versorgungszustand wird die Energiezufuhr der Tumorzelle unterbrochen. Ohne Energiezufuhr oder -gewinnung kann sich die Krebszelle nicht vermehren. Aufgrund der Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber vielen Chemotherapeutika ist es von großer Wichtigkeit, vor der Durchführung einer Chemotherapie auf den TKTL1-Stoffwechsel zu prüfen. Im Falle TKTL1- positiver Zellen sollte parallel zu einer Chemotherapie immer auch eine TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie durchgeführt werden, um einen optimalen Behandlungserfolg zu gewährleisten.

Eine Chemotherapie greift zwar Glukose-verbrennende Tumorzellen an, wirkt aber häufig nicht gegen Glukose-vergärende Zellen (Xu et al., 2005). In diesem Fall verschafft eine Chemotherapie den TKTL1-positiven Zellen einen Selektionsvorteil. Das Umschalten auf die Glukosevergärung verleiht den Tumorzellen eine Resistenz gegenüber vielen Chemotherapien. Da dieses Umschalten nur funktioniert, wenn ausreichend Glukose vorhanden ist, kann durch eine Limitierung der Glukosezufuhr die Resistenzbildung vermindert werden. Werden die Tumorzellen mit ausreichend Glukose gefüttert, können diese im Gegensatz zu Tumorzellen, die durch die Chemotherapie vernichtet werden, schneller wachsen und sich folglich schneller ausbreiten. Hierdurch bedingt, nimmt die Zahl der TKTL1-positiven Zellen stetig zu, die Ansprechraten von Chemotherapeutika verschlechtern sich und die tumorfreie Zeit verkürzt sich. Der Tumor wird invasiv, dringt in andere Gewebe ein und bildet Metastasen. 

*Durchbrechung des Teufelskreislaufes durch eine gezielte Kombination aus Chemotherapie- und Ernährungstherapie*

Stets vor dem Hintergrund, dass TKTL1-positive Tumorzellen nachweisbar sind, existieren im Tumor zwei Typen von Tumorzellen. Diese unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich ihrer Art der Energiegewinnung. Während die verbrennenden Zellen ihren Energiebedarf über die Atmungskette der Mitochondrien abdecken, sind vergärende Zellen vollkommen unabhängig von TKTL1-Glukosevergärungsstoffwechsel. Therapiestrategien gegen die Mitochondrien oder die Enzyme der Atmungskette bleiben daher ohne Erfolg. Die Hoffnung liegt in der deutlichen Verbesserung der Chemotherapie durch eine begleitende Ernährungstherapie.

1999 konnte in einer Studie aufgezeigt werden, dass sich die Vermehrung von Tumorzellen durch Transketolase-Hemmstoffe unterdrücken lässt. Komplementär hierzu führt die Aktivierung der Transketolase zu einer deutlichen Stimulierung des Tumorwachstums (Rais et al., 1999; Comin-AndiuX et al., 2001). Zu den Transketolaseinhibitoren zählt unter anderem das Oxythiamin. Oxythiamin ist ein Inhibitor des Enzyms Transketolase, das von der biologisch aktiven Form des Thiamins (Vitamin B1) abgeleitet ist. Es konnte bereits gezeigt werden, dass Thiamingaben das Tumorwachstum beschleunigen können.

*Daraus lässt sich schlussfolgern, dass bei Vorhandensein von TKTL1- positiven Zellen bei der Einnahme von Thiamin Vorsicht geboten ist.* 

Derzeit werden Hemmstoffe des TKTL1-Enzyms zu neuen Antikrebsmedikamenten entwickelt, mit denen es in der Zukunft möglich sein soll, die TKTL1-Transketolase und die damit einhergehende Glukosevergärung gezielt zu hemmen, um die Energieproduktion in den Tumoren zum Stillstand zu bringen.

P.S: Wir haben immer noch keinen Befund! :-( Halten uns aber schon (fast) ganz strikt an die TKTL1 Ernährung, in der Hoffnung auf Erfolge.
Beabsichtigen gleichzeitig eine DNA-Zytometrie in Frankfurt mit machen zu lassen, wenn das Material dort ist. Allerdings soll vorher nochmal ein telefonisches Gespräch stattfinden, ob eine derartige Untersuchung des Materials in unserem Falle überhaupt Sinn macht.

Viele Grüße 
Stefanie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Stefanie,

gerade bei deinem Vater mit seinem weitem PK Vortschritt wäre eine DNA Sinnvoll. Um später in einigen Jahren erneut eine zu machen, um die Therapien zu kontrollieren. Warum in Frankfurt, warum nicht in Düsseldorf bei Prof Böcking. Wir, die im März eine Kontrollbiopsie und DNA-Kontrolle 
 machen sind alle bei Böcking. Auch aus Vergleichsgründen mit anderen. 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Hans,

das Material ist sowieso gerade in Frankfurt wegen der TKTL1 untersuchung und da ist es praktischer dies gleich dort mit zu erledigen.

Eine Verlaufskontrolle *in einigen Jahren* wäre zwar sehr schön und ich hoffe auch, dass wir dazu kommen, aber die Prognosen der Ärzte sehen nicht so günstig aus, so dass wir schneller handeln müssen.

Ich habe zwar viel über die DNA Zytometrie gelesen, aber so richtig weiß ich noch nicht, was für Ergebnisse mich da erwarten. Na mal sehen, ich warte auf das Aufklärungsgespräch am Montag am Telefon, wenn die Schnitte fertig sind.

Viele Grüße und viel Kraft 
von Stefanie

----------


## Stefanie

So, da liegt er nun vor mir, der Befund. 40% der Zellen sind TKTL1 positiv, d.h. müßten auf die Ernährungsumstellung ansprechen. Wir werden dies nun versuchen. 3 Wochen liegen ja nun fast schon hinter uns. Am Freitag ist Messung. Bin gespannt, aber so schnell wird sich da nix ändern.

Sind sehr skeptisch, greifen aber auch diesen Strohhalm. Ich werde euch weiter berichten. Der Zustand ist weiterhin unverändert gut. Keine Schmerzen, keine Gewichtsabnahme, psychisch stabil. BIs auf ein paar wilde Träume (wahrscheinlich von den Parkinsonmedikamenten) alles ok.

Liebe Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

@Stefanie

Danke für deinen Bericht.

Ich bin mit dir gespannt und ich bin mit dir sehr skeptisch.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebe Stefanie




> 3 Wochen liegen ja nun fast schon hinter uns. Am Freitag ist Messung. Bin gespannt, aber so schnell wird sich da nix ändern.


Nach solch einer kurzen Zeit kann man beim besten Willen nichts erwarten im Gegenteil, enttäuschend werdet Ihr sein, wenn der PSA-Wert weiter gestiegen ist aber Bitte nicht aufgeben!

Wenn Ihr aber streng nach dieser Ernährung gegangen seit, dann müsste dein Vater mindestens 1 kg abgenommen haben!

Jetzt, nach dem ich diese TKTL1-Ernährung fest im Griff habe und selbst bei der "Goldenen Hochzeit" meiner Schwägerin/Schwager kein Regelverstoß machte und selbst mein eigenen Rotwein mitgebracht habe (Spanier) denn ich traue dem deutschen Weinen nicht mehr wegen dem rafinierten Zucker Zusatz!

Erst jetz fällt auf, in wieviel Lebenmittel rafinierter Zucker enthalten ist und wenn Dr. Coy bei der Lebensmittel - Industrie dafür playdiert, daß anstatt rafinierter Zucker Fruchtzucker genommen werden sollte, wird Er vergebens gegen Windmühlen reiten wie Don Quichotte!

Alles Gute für Euch 
Helmut

----------


## Stefanie

Hallo Helmut,

mein Vater hat eigentlich kaum abgenommen, ca.1/2 kg. Aber das schwankt eh bei ihm. Eine Messung fand nicht statt, da der Arzt diesmal die Leber- und Blutwerte kontrolliert hat.
Die Produkte aus dem Krebsernährungsshop sind natürlich sehr einseitig und auch kostspielig. Bei der Auswahl zusätzlicher Lebensmittel tut er sich immer sehr schwer, aber es wird.
Aber ansonsten fühlt er sich gut. Keine Beschwerden und ich denke, dass ist im Moment die Hauptsache. Warte jetzt auf die DNA-Zytometrie. Befund könnte heute anstehen.

Liebe Grüße und viel Durchhaltevermögen,
Auf das es was bringt! 

Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Jetzt, nach dem ich diese TKTL1-Ernährung fest im Griff habe und selbst bei der "Goldenen Hochzeit" meiner Schwägerin/Schwager kein Regelverstoß machte ...


Dann kann jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr dazwischen kommen und der PSA-Wert müsste sich nach der Theorie konsequent gen Süden bewegen.

Ich bin sehr gespannt! Aber bevor ich nicht die erste nachvollziehbare Erfolgsgeschichte kenne, stelle ich nicht auf TKTL1-Ernährung um.

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Wir werden Dich (*hoffentlich)* in Erstaunen versetzen! :-)

Lb. Grüße
Stefanie

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,




> Dann kann jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr dazwischen kommen und der PSA-Wert müsste sich nach der Theorie konsequent gen Süden bewegen.


Jetzt mußte ich doch lachen, was eigentlich eine gute zusätzliche Therapie ist, ich währe froh wenn er wenistens stehen bleiben würde!

Januar 2008 ist wieder Blutabnahme und Zuversicht ist die habe Miete, sagt man doch und Optimist sein ist wichtig!




> Ich bin sehr gespannt! Aber bevor ich nicht die erste nachvollziehbare Erfolgsgeschichte kenne, stelle ich nicht auf TKTL1-Ernährung um.


Ich bin sogar überzeugt, daß eine solche Ernährung nicht die verkehrteste ist, denn zuviel Bauchspeck ist ja bekanntlich schädlich!




> Wir werden Dich (*hoffentlich)* in Erstaunen versetzen! :-)


Hallo Stefanie, Glaube versetzt Berge, also glauben wir und wir werden sehen!

Euch beiden wünsche ich einen schönen lieben Tag
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich bin sogar überzeugt, daß eine solche Ernährung nicht die verkehrteste ist, denn zuviel Bauchspeck ist ja bekanntlich schädlich!


Mag sei, aber den Bauchspeck bekommst man ggf. auch auf andere Weise runter.

Ich bin jetzt bei 75 kg (bei 1,80m) mit fallender Tendenz. Welches Zielgewicht würdest du mir empfehlen?

WW

----------


## Harro

*Armer Hungerleider*

Hallo, Winfried, Du solltest dringend etwas tun, um an Gewicht zuzulegen. Bei dem Gewicht bist Du nicht nur ein Leichtgewicht, sondern hast womöglich Deine Widerstandkraft gegen PCa in einem gewissen Umfang verringert oder sogar destabilisiert. Ich messe 181 cm und hatte nach Andalusien und einem Gourmetessen am letzten Freitag 102 kg und heute morgen nach 3-tägiger Weinabstinenz 98.8 kg. Ich hätte aber gern eine Reduzierung auf 90, weil das wohl PSA nochmals senken könnte. Mein Bodymaßindex oder wie das heißt ist ohnehin indiskutabel. Ich glaube aber, daß 90 kg für einen außer PCa gesundern Mann akzeptabel sein müßten? Ich erwarte gern eine kollektive konträre Meinung zu meinen altbackenen Vorstellungen über Männergewichte. Ich möchte ja auch kein Marathon mehr laufen oder am Reck turnen. Wöchentlich 30 Kilometer wandern mit Anstiegen im Pfalzer Wald sollten für einen 74-jährigen Ruheständler ausreichend sein.

*"Besser auf dem rechten Weg hinken, als festen Schrittes abseits wandeln"           * (Laotse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

75 kg ist in Ordnung, gratuliere. Mit Bauchspeck kann ich mit meinen 72 kg, früher mal 1,79 groß, auch nicht glänzen. Auf Brautschau gehen ist auch nicht mehr drin, aber der Gesundheit tut es gut. 
Harald weniger Gewicht würde dir gut bekommen, fdH und das richtige Essen. Keinen Saumagen mehr, würde schon was bringen.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Aber bissel was zuzusetzen braucht der Mensch (vor allem der Kranke) auch!!!!! :-)

Stefanie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Stefanie,

das ist nicht notwendig, wenn es ernst wird, kommt es auf ein Paar Pfund auch nicht an und nicht einfach, bei meiner reduzierten Ernährung.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Stefanie

Ja, ich weiß. Sehe es bei meinem Paps mit der TKTL1 Ernährung.
Als ehemaligen Gerne-biertrinker, Kohlenhydratliebhaber u.s.w. fällt ihm diese Umstellung sehr schwer. Jetzt gibts Nußkuchen, Proteinbrot, Diätmarmelade......

Nur Gemüse mag er schon immer. Müssen uns jetzt, da das Ergebnis vorliegt noch genauer nach den erlaubten Lebensmitteln erkundigen und uns belesen, da die angebotene Ernährung dieser Firma sehr einseitig ist und wir immer unsicher sind, was darf er, was lieber nicht.

Stefanie

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Winfried,




> Ich bin jetzt bei 75 kg (bei 1,80m) mit fallender Tendenz. Welches Zielgewicht würdest du mir empfehlen?


Eben bin ich bass geworden vor Neid aber passe auf, daß Du niegens durch den Rost fällst!

Habe bei meiner Größe von 1,74 m immernoch 78 kg aber weniger wie 74 kg möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen.

Mach es Gut
Helmut

----------


## Stefanie

http://www.medizin.de/spezial/selbst...x-rechner.html

Ich denke, ihr liegt alle recht gut!

Lb. Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Habe bei meiner Größe von 1,74 m immer noch 78 kg ...


Damit bist du mit BMI=25,76 kg/m² knapp übergewichtig.




> ... aber weniger wie 74 kg möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen.


Mit BMI=24,44 kg/m² wärst du gerade mal so im Normalgewicht.

Statistisch gesehen, leben Leichtgewichte langer. Wenn ich allerdings die Prognosen von Hutschi und mir vergleiche, dann wäre dieser Punkt möglicherweise zu hinterfragen.

WW

----------


## Helmut.2

Ja, ich wissen das, ich nicht von andere Baustelle!

Lieber Winfried,

MBI ist aut! Massband ist in, denn es sollte schon unter 99 cm Bauchumfang sein, gemessen etwa 2 Finger breite über dem Bauchnabel!

Bin schwer dabei daran zu arbeiten, daß ich daran arbeite, sieht man daran, daß ich seit Januar 2007 bis jetzt 14 kg abgenommen habe!

Mach es Gut mein Lieber
Helmut

----------


## Stefanie

Wichtig ist hierbei allerdings nicht nur der Bauchumfang, sondern das Taillen-Hüft Verhältnis. auch Waist-Hip-Ratio genannt. Wenn schon, dann machts bitte richtig ;-)

http://gesuender-abnehmen.com/abnehm...o-rechner.html

----------


## HorstK

*FOCUS Online:*
*http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/krebs/news/prostatakrebs_aid_138895.html*

Freundliche Grüße
HorstK

*12.11.07, 12:17*
*Prostatakrebs*

Übergewicht verschlechtert Prognose

Wenn Männer mit Prostatakrebs zu viele Pfunde auf die Waage bringen, erhöht sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie an dem Karzinom sterben.

Übergewicht erhöht das Risiko für Prostatakrebspatienten.Übergewichtige Männer mit einem Body-Mass-Index (BMI) über 25 sterben doppelt so häufig an lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs wie Patienten mit einem normalen Körpergewicht. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommen Jason Efstathiou vom Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston und seine Kollegen. Die Forscher hatten 788 Prostatapatienten über acht Jahre hinweg beobachtet und versucht, einzelne Risikofaktoren zu ermitteln. Dabei fanden sie heraus, dass Männer, deren BMI zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose zwischen 25 und 30 lag, mit einer 1,5-fach erhöhten Wahrscheinlichkeit an dem Karzinom starben. Für fettleibige Männer mit einem BMI über 30 erhöhte sich das Risiko sogar 1,6-fach. Fünf Jahre nach der Diagnose waren sieben Prozent der Krebspatienten mit einem normalen BMI gestorben, unter den Übergewichtigen waren es 13 Prozent.
Welche Mechanismen dazu führen, dass zusätzliche Pfunde die Prognose der Krebspatienten verschlechtern, wissen die Forscher noch nicht. Um das herauszufinden, seien weitere Studien nötig, schreibt Jason Efstathiou im US-Fachmagazin Cancer. Außerdem könnten weitere Analysen klären, ob Abspecken übergewichtigen Krebspatienten auch nach der Diagnose nützt.
*http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/krebs/news/prostatakrebs_aid_138895.html*

Leser-Kommentar (1)
Alex (12.11.2007 12:43)
*OP?*
Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, daß Dicke schwerer am Prostatakrebs zu operieren sind und auch seltener operiert werden. Stattdessen kommt eher die Bestrahlung in Frage. Liegt aber auch sicher an Ernährung und Hormonen.

----------


## RuStra

> Ich bin jetzt bei 75 kg (bei 1,80m) mit fallender Tendenz. Welches Zielgewicht würdest du mir empfehlen?





> Habe bei meiner Größe von 1,74 m immernoch 78 kg aber weniger wie 74 kg möchte ich es nicht kommen lassen.





> Welche Mechanismen dazu führen, dass zusätzliche Pfunde die Prognose der Krebspatienten verschlechtern, wissen die Forscher noch nicht.


interessante diskussion - auch von mir was hineingeworfen: mit 1,83 und 65 kg komm ich auf einen BMI von 19,4 - damit bin ich aber auch schon wieder ein extremist am unteren ende, auch nicht unbedingt "gut", ich erinnere mich eine eine folie von prof.bonkhoff, dass die besonders Schlanken aggressivere PK-verläufe haben, finde sie aber auf die schnelle nicht wieder.  im "sicko" von michael moore wird gezeigt, wie die privatisierten "gesundheits"-konzerne bmi oberhalb wie auch unterhalb gewisser grenzen aussortieren.

dann: viel körperfett, viel östrogene - und schon sind wir beim pk-problem.

und: die lösung ist nicht nur, allgemein die körperfett-masse zu reduzieren, sondern auch a)entgiftungs-massnahmen, denn im fett sammeln sich die schadstoffe, die frei werden, wenn abegenommen wird; b) knochen-stärkung und aufbau, das ist die strontium- & bisphosphonate- debatte; c) muskelaufbau, testo-stärkung, östo-zurückdrängung, produktion rechtsdrehender milchsäure 

so long,
schönen dienstag,
rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Leichtgewicht aber nicht Leichtmatrose*

Hallo, Rudolf, da verspürte ich schon fürsorgliche Instinkte wegen des geringen Gewichts von Winfried und dann kommst Du:




> mit 1.83 + 65 kg komme ich auf einen BMI von 19.4 - damit bin ich aber auch schon wieder ein Extremist am unteren Ende, auch nicht unbedingt gut


Wenn dann noch Bonkhoff den besonders schlanken Betroffenen aggressivere PK-Verläufe prognostiziert, halte ich die von mir irgendwann angepeilten 90 kg doch für beruhigender. Aber das mit dem im Fett konzentrierten Giftmüll stimmt mich schon sehr nachdenklich. Nach Auslegung meiner Frau befindet sich dieses sicher überschüssige oder besser überflüssige Fett fast ausschließlich in der Gegend unterhalb der Gürtelschnalle, und dem müßte doch beizukommen sein.

*"Risikolos gewinnen heißt ruhmlos siegen" *   (Pierre Corneille)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... und: die lösung ist nicht nur, allgemein die körperfett-masse zu reduzieren, sondern auch a)entgiftungs-massnahmen, denn im fett sammeln sich die schadstoffe, die frei werden, wenn abegenommen wird; b) knochen-stärkung und aufbau, das ist die strontium- & bisphosphonate- debatte; c) muskelaufbau, testo-stärkung, östo-zurückdrängung, produktion rechtsdrehender milchsäure


Einen BMI von 19,4 kg/m² würde ich nicht anstreben, eher vielleicht 22 kg/m². Dann bliebe noch etwas Reserve für besondere Vorkommnisse.

a) Zu Entgiftungsmaßnahmen fällt mir wenig ein. Meine Leber und Nieren funktionieren, nach allem was ich weiß, normal. Die Alternativmediziner bieten drüber hinaus gegen Bares diese oder jene Entgiftungs- bzw. Entschlackungsmaßnahme an. Zu diesen Verfahren haben die Schulmediziner in aller Regel eine gefestigte Meinung: _"Quacksalberei"_.

b) Ich habe gestern erstmalig 30,-  in eine Knochendichtemessung investiert und zwar hauptsächlich, weil Heparin bei längerfristiger Verabreichung mit einem zusätzlichen Osteoporose-Risiko einhergeht. Ich kann mir Heparin leisten. Meine Knochendichte liegt 1% über dem Durchschnitt junger Männer bzw. 5% über dem Altersdurchschnitt.

c) Muskelaufbau sollte ich mehr tun, fällt aber unter antiandrogener Therapie nicht gerade leicht. Testosteronstärkung funktioniert vor diesem Hintergrund schon gar nicht.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Winfried,




> c) Muskelaufbau sollte ich mehr tun, fällt aber unter antiandrogener Therapie nicht gerade leicht. Testosteronstärkung funktioniert vor diesem Hintergrund schon gar nicht.


Beim abnehmen nicht noch mehr Muskeln zu verlieren nehme ich ein Eiweißpulver ein, das verhindert die Ruduktion der Muskelfaser aber man muß schon auch Sport dabei betreiben!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hans-W.

Da sieh mal einer an, aber was interessiert unser Geschwätz von früher. Ich zitiere "Im Gegensatz zu Hans plane ich keine Knochendichtemessung. Ich bekomme Zometa, nehme Calcitriol, trinke kalziumhaltiges Mineralwasser und beobachte mein Serum-Calcium. Was könne ich zusätzlich tun? Die Knochendichtemessung taugte einzig und allein für die Statistik. Ich pflege solche Befunde, für die sich letztendlich kein Therapeut interessiert, einzurahmen und ins Klo zu hängen."

WW

Nichts für Ungut,
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans-W

wir lernen alle dazu, hoffe ich doch. Wie bin ich früher belächelt worden über Ernährungsumstellung. Heute wetteifern wir, wer der dünnste ist. Willst du den Krebs aushungern wurde ich gefragt, WW wird sich daran erinnern.
Rudolf war schon immer dünn, ich erinnere mich an ein Photo, wo er demonstrierend sich presentiert, das ist lange her. Ich vermute demonstrieren tut er heute auch noch.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hans,
natürlich lernen wir alle dazu. Ich musste nur über WWs damalige, typisch für ihn, knallharte Formulierung schmunzeln. Was wird er wohl an die freie Stelle an der Klo Wand jetzt hinhängen? Ich kann mit Eurem Dünnwettbewerb nicht mithalten. Mit 1,92 und 134kg bin ich definitiv zu fett (20 kg verdanke ich der HB). Mit 90kg als Extrem Laufsportler damals sah ich aus  wie ein Biafra Baby, nun das Gegenteil. Ich neige irgendwie zu Extremen. Nur keine Sermonen jetzt wegen Lebenserwartung etc., das weiss ich alles. Ich krieg es nur nicht umgesetzt.
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Da sieh mal einer an, aber was interessiert unser Geschwätz von früher. Ich zitiere "Im Gegensatz zu Hans plane ich keine Knochendichtemessung. Ich bekomme Zometa, nehme Calcitriol, trinke kalziumhaltiges Mineralwasser und beobachte mein Serum-Calcium. Was könne ich zusätzlich tun? Die Knochendichtemessung taugte einzig und allein für die Statistik. Ich pflege solche Befunde, für die sich letztendlich kein Therapeut interessiert, einzurahmen und ins Klo zu hängen."


Na ja, ganz so ist das nicht!

Ich weiß nicht, ob du mitbekommen hast, dass man mir eine Lungenembolie, verursacht durch eine tiefe Beinvenenthrombose, diagnostiziert hat. Vor dem Hintergrund spritze ich mir derzeit *Heparin*. 

Bei längerer Anwendung ist auch Heparin mit einem Osteoporoserisiko vergesellschaftet. Vor diesem Hintergrund wollte wissen, wo ich stehe und ob ich vielleicht doch lieber Marcumar  einnehmen sollte.

Wie du siehst, Hans, funktioniert bei mir Zometa und Calcitriol ganz offensichtlich.




> Hallo Hans,
> natürlich lernen wir alle dazu. Ich musste nur über WWs damalige, typisch für ihn, knallharte Formulierung schmunzeln. Was wird er wohl an die freie Stelle an der Klo Wand jetzt hinhängen? Ich kann mit Eurem Dünnwettbewerb nicht mithalten. Mit 1,92 und 134kg bin ich definitiv zu fett (20 kg verdanke ich der HB). Mit 90kg als Extrem Laufsportler damals sah ich aus wie ein Biafra Baby, nun das Gegenteil. Ich neige irgendwie zu Extremen. Nur keine Sermonen jetzt wegen Lebenserwartung etc., das weiss ich alles. Ich krieg es nur nicht umgesetzt.


Nein nicht Dünnwettbewerb!

Ich wog vor meiner Krebsdiagnose 75, 76, ... 78 kg, wobei ich mich schon immer, um das Gewicht zu halten, am Riemen reißen musste, sonst wäre ich heute so rund wie du, Hans.  Unter HB legte  ich bis auf 85 kg und eine Hosengröße zu. Am Ende der Chomo wog ich nahezu 90 kg, da waren aber mehr als 5 kg überflüssiges Gewebswasser dabei.

Nach der Chomo verlor ich sehr schnell mehrere Kilo. Dann kam die kleine Katastrophe mit den Leberwerten unter Ketoconazol.  Seither achte ich verstärkt auf die Ernährung  und trinke gar keinen Alkohol mehr. Das alles zusammen hat zur Folge, dass mir jetzt die alten Hosen wieder passen  :L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Hans-W.

> Nach der Chomo verlor ich sehr schnell mehrere Kilo. Dann kam die kleine Katastrophe mit den Leberwerten unter Ketoconazol. Seither achte ich verstärkt auf die Ernährung und trinke gar keinen Alkohol mehr. Das alles zusammen hat zur Folge, dass mir jetzt die alten Hosen wieder passen .
> 
> WW


Ich habe jetzt die 2te von 10 Chemos mit 150mg Taxotere mit 4mg Zometa hinter mir und habe kein Gramm dadurch verloren, nur kurz nach der ersten Chemo weil ich sehr allergisch am zweiten Tag gegen das Mittel gegen Übelkeit mit Fieber/Brennen im Gesicht und einem Kreislaufkollaps reagierte. Alkohol habe ich seit Ende Januar ganz abgesetzt, hat aber auch kein Einfluss auf mein Gewicht. Ich glaube das liegt am Prednison. Mein Onkologe hat zu meiner Frau gesagt, Sie soll den Kühlschrank abschließen. Ich kann essen was ich will, ich nehme nicht ab. Hast Du Keto nach der Chemo bekommen? Wie geht es Dir zwischenzeitlich?

Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hans-W.

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe unter der Chemo mehrere Kilo Gewicht und eine Hosengröße zugelegt, was vorwiegend durch Gewebswassereinlagerung  verursacht war. Die Nebenwirkungen nehmen mit der Zahl der Chemo-Zyklen zu. Nach Absetzen der Chemo bin ich auf Ketoconazol umgestiegen und ich verlor innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrere Kilo Wasser. Ketoconazol hatte bei mir zunächst einem deutliche PSA-Abfall bewirkt, hielt aber nur kurz an.

Zur Frage, wie es mir zwischenzeitlich geht: Prima! Ich nehme, wie im anderen Thread berichtet, den Regensburger Mix. Auch da gibt es das Problem der Wassereinlagerung, weniger stark als unter Taxotere.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

wenn ihr wirklich abnehmen wollt f d H. Ich esse morgens und abends oft gar nichts, nur am Mittag, geht gut und schwächt mich nicht. Gestern abends nach der SHG in der "Kneipe" genoss ich ein Glas Wassser und nichts zu essen, während die Anderen schlemmten. 
Ich habe mit leerem Magen wunderbar geschlafen und bin nach 5 Stunden ./. 2 WC Besuchen sehr gut drauf.

Ich mache es nicht zum abnehmen, es hat "Magenfüll / Stoffwechselreduzierungs" Gründe. Ich will ja schließlich geheilt werden. Von Krebs Aushunger sprachen wir WW schon vor Jahren.

Euch alles Gute, Konrad

----------


## Hans-W.

Winfried,
Ich weiß dass Du Dich nicht schnell beschwerst, aber ist "Prima" wirklich so gemeint oder so "unter den Umständen" zu verstehen. Man passt sich neuen Bedingungen an und nimmt diesen Zustand als den neuen Standard an? Mir geht es dem nach auch prima wenn ich vergesse wie es mir früher vor der Erkrankung ging und wenn ich daran denke, wie schlecht es anderen geht. Auf jeden Fall freut es mich, dass es Dir gut geht. Die Info über Keto habe ich vernommen. Ich wollte ursprünglich zuerst Keto und dann erst Chemo aber mein Onko hat mir davon abgeraten bei der PSAVZ von 3 Wochen.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Hans-W.

Lieber Konrad,
ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich Dich als gutes Beispiel eines Mannes bewundern soll, der konsequent sein Ding durchzieht oder ob ich Mitleid mit Dir haben soll. Ich weiss nicht so recht ob ich mir eine Hungerkur während der Chemo, die noch bis Ende September geht, antun sollte. Ich glaube nicht. Ich bezweifle auch, dass Du Dich bei einer PSAVZ von 3 Wochen mit einem PSA Wert jenseits von 100 rein auf Deine Alternativschiene verlassen würdest. Ich hoffe aber, dass Du nie in die Verlegenheit kommst, diese Entscheidung treffen zu müssen. Ich werde mich während der Chemozeit, jetzt wo ich Frührentner bin, hoffentlich noch etwas bilden können um die Unterschiede zwischen den vielen und oft verwirrenden "Angeboten", die es noch gibt, erkennen zu können. Deinen zumindest für mich wertvollen Rat in der Vergangenheit steht bereits auf meiner positiven Liste.
Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Hans,

Chemo geht auch mal vorbei, ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. 

Auch Vitalpilze können hilfreich sein, für viele Wewechen, auch zum Abnehmen, bzw. Zügeln des "Heishungers". 

Was man auch machen kann, ich tus ins Müsli oder Knabbere, wenn ich ein wenig schwach werde und sündige, gekeimter Weizen, mit potenzierung der Inhaltsstoffe. Habe ich gestern, bei unserem SHG-Treffen aus meinem Vitalpilzbehälter gelöffelt. Das war dann das "Abendessen".

Hat niemand angesprochen, was ich da esse, aber so sind die Männer.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., aber ist "Prima" wirklich so gemeint oder so "unter den Umständen" zu verstehen. ...


Die beste Antwort auf die Frage, wie es mir geht, ist vielleicht folgende: Ich habe heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und erstmalig meine Neuerwerbung, 98 PS auf zwei Rädern, ausgeführt und das ganz ohne Stützstrümpfe. Damit stellt sich die Frage, welchen Einfluss Adrenalin auf das Tumorgeschehen hat. Natürlich, Hans, hatte ich in meinem Leben schon bessere Zeiten. Nachdem ich aber mit meinem Leben schon nahezu abgeschlossen hatte, mache ich jetzt wieder Pläne und kaufe mir schöne Männerspielzeuge.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Nachdem ich aber mit meinem Leben schon nahezu abgeschlossen hatte, mache ich jetzt wieder Pläne und kaufe mir schöne Männerspielzeuge.


Klasse!

Ich vermute, einen nicht unbedeutenden Anteil an dieser positiven Entwicklung hat die Verringerung der Tumormasse.

Viel Spass mit den 99 PS!
Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Viel Spass mit den 99 PS!


Es sind nur 98  :Stirnrunzeln: .

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> @Hans-W.
> 
> Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe unter der Chemo mehrere Kilo Gewicht und eine Hosengröße zugelegt, was vorwiegend durch Gewebswassereinlagerung  verursacht war. Die Nebenwirkungen nehmen mit der Zahl der Chemo-Zyklen zu. Nach Absetzen der Chemo bin ich auf Ketoconazol umgestiegen und ich verlor innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrere Kilo Wasser. Ketoconazol hatte bei mir zunächst einem deutliche PSA-Abfall bewirkt, hielt aber nur kurz an.
> 
> Zur Frage, wie es mir zwischenzeitlich geht: Prima! Ich nehme, wie im anderen Thread berichtet, den Regensburger Mix. Auch da gibt es das Problem der Wassereinlagerung, weniger stark als unter Taxotere.
> 
> WW


Hallo Forum,

obigen Beitrag und das Problem eines Freundes möchte ich zum Anlass nehmen und die Frage stellen:

Was kann man alles tun, um Wassereinlagerungen während einer Chemo zu verringern?

Ein Freund bekommt Mitoxantron + Ketoconazol. Leider hat er eine kürzlich festgestellte Lebermetastase und musste momentan erst die Leberwerte verbessern. Deshalb noch kein Taxotere. Aber die Wassereinlagerungen machen zu schaffen. 

Vielleicht kommt Rat aus dem Forum.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Dieter,



> Was kann man alles tun, um Wassereinlagerungen während einer Chemo zu verringern?


Da fällt mir die *Lympfdrainage* da zu ein aber das hast Du sicher auch schon gewußt!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

der Hinweis mit der Lymphdrainage ist sehr gut. Die bekommt er aber bereits. 

Ich selbst denke eher in den Berich Medikamente oder Ernährung. Da fehlen mir aber Kenntnisse.

Danke für den Tipp und Gruß
Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ich selbst denke eher in den Berich Medikamente oder Ernährung. Da fehlen mir aber Kenntnisse.


Ich nehme täglich morgens eine 10mg Tablette Torasemid. Man kann auch zwei oder drei nehmen. Allerdings belastet Torasemid die Nieren und schwemmt Mineralien aus. Deshalb belasse ich es bei der einen.

Außerdem gibt es eine Reihe Tees, denen entwässernde Eigenschaften nachgesagt werden: Brennnessel, Hafer, ... auch grüner Tee. Ich trinke derzeit täglich 1½ Liter ungesüßten grünen Tee mit etwas Zitrone.

Hilfreich sind Stützstrümpfe, ungünstig ein hohes Körpergewicht.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hilfreich sind Stützstrümpfe, ungünstig ein hohes Körpergewicht.


Mit zuviel Gewicht hat der kein Problem, eher mit zu wenig. Das mit den Stützstrümpfen hatte ich ihm erzählt, weil ich es bei Dir gelesen habe. Seine Antwort war, wenn er die Flüssigkeit aus den Beinen hat (mit Stützstrümpfen), dann sind Bauchraum, Penis, Hoden sehr geschwollen.

Alles Sch...

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Das mit den Stützstrümpfen hatte ich ihm erzählt, weil ich es bei Dir gelesen habe. Seine Antwort war, wenn er die Flüssigkeit aus den Beinen hat (mit Stützstrümpfen), dann sind Bauchraum, Penis, Hoden sehr geschwollen.


Mir sackt im Laufe des Tages das Gewebswasser in die Beine. Das lässt sich durch gute Stützstrümpfe weitgehend verhindern. Dass sich das Wasser dann einfach im Bauchraum niederlässt, mag ich so nicht glauben. Ich empfinde es vielmehr so, dass mit Stützstrümpfen die sonst über den Tag eintretende Verschlechterung nicht in dem Maße eintritt als ohne. Außerdem denke ich auch ein wenig an das durch die Stützstrümpfe reduzierte Thromboserisiko. Auf der anderen Seite verfluche ich die Dinger auch laufend - mal rutschen sie, dann kneifen sie in den Kniekehlen usw..

Also doch alles Sch...

Darüber hinaus hilft natürlich Bewegung, an erster Stelle Schwimmen.


WW

----------


## Hans-W.

Winfried,
es freut mich sehr zu hören, wie gut es Dir geht, zeigt es uns doch allen, dass es sich auch bei schlechteren Karten lohnt zu kämpfen. Ein schönes Moped als Belohnung ist nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. Hat Dieter ev. einen freudschen Felhler gemacht und das eine PS extra Dir persönlich zugeordnet nach dem Motto "stark wie ein Pferd"?
Hans-W.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Winfried,
> es freut mich sehr zu hören, wie gut es Dir geht, zeigt es uns doch allen, dass es sich auch bei schlechteren Karten lohnt zu kämpfen. Ein schönes Moped als Belohnung ist nicht schlecht, Herr Specht. Hat Dieter ev. einen freudschen Felhler gemacht und das eine PS extra Dir persönlich zugeordnet nach dem Motto "stark wie ein Pferd"?
> Hans-W.


@Hans-W.

Hallo Hans, ich habe ein gefühltes PS draufgeschlagen. 99 klingt schöner und erinnert an Nena. Was den Mädchen die Lufballons, sind den Männern die PS.

@WW

Mein Freund, z.Zt. in Berlin, ist dort wohl ganz gut bei einer größeren Onkologenpraxis aufgehoben. Er hat Knochenmetastasen von Anfang an in beträchlichem Ausmaß. Sein letztes Szintigramm war eine Katastrophe. Letzes Jahr hatte er zweimal Palliativbestrahlung auf die Beckenknochen zur Schmerzlinderung. Das hat damals gut geholfen.

Vor knapp 2 Jahren ging es ihm noch so gut, daß ich ihn auf einen Hochsee-Segeltörn mitnehmen konnte, wo er seinen Mann stand. Aber in der Zeit danach fing er an, refraktär zu werden. Kürzlich kam die Lebermetastase dazu und das PSA steigt und steigt. Momentan ist er ziemlich voll mit Schmerzmitteln, mit Schwimmen oder leichtem Sport ist nichts. Aber er hat Dir etliche Jahre voraus, die er verstanden hat, auszufüllen. Das tröstet etwas.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Stefanie

In der Schwangerschaft wird bei Ödemen zu folgendem geraten:

*Ernährung    

Viel Flüssigkeit fördert den Stoffwechsel (2-3 Liter) und die Ausscheidung
Obst und Gemüse helfen, Wassereinlagerungen auszuschwemmen, besonders Kartoffeln (mit Schale gekocht), Gurken (möglichst reife), Sellerie (vor allem roh), Spargel (nicht bei Nierenproblemen), rohe Ananas, Sauerkirschen, Liebstöckel,Salz nach Geschmack verwenden, am besten Salz, das nicht nur aus Kochsalz besteht (Meersalz, Steinsalz, Himalajasalz)
Machen Ödeme Beschwerden und die Wassereinlagerungen sollen ausgeschwemmt werden, stehen zwei Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung:
1. Reistag: einen ganzen Tag lang nur gekochten Vollreis essen, mind. 250-300 g, dazu ein wenig Salat, frische Kräuter oder ein wenig Obst, am besten frische oder getrocknete Aprikosen, um den evtl. Kaliumverlust auszugleichen 
2. Kartoffeltag: einen ganzen Tag lang nur in der Schale gekochte Kartoffeln essen, dazu reichlich frische Kräuter und/oder Meerrettichsoße
Wenn Eiweiß über den Urin ausgeschieden wird, auf eiweißreiche Kost achten (Milchprodukte, Sojaprodukte, Eier, Fleisch, Fisch, Nüsse, Hülsenfrüchte)
Vitamine, vor allem Vitamin B6 

Kräuter   

Brennnessel, Salbeiblätter, Zinnkraut, Wermut, grüner Hafertee, Schafgarbe, Holunderblüten

Aroma-Öle   

Fenchel, Geranie, Lavendel, schwarzer Pfeffer, Rosmarin (nicht bei hohem Blutdruck), Zypresse, Sandelholz, Wacholder ,Ysop (nicht bei hohem Blutdruck)

Hausmittel

Vollbäder bei ca. 37°C also nicht zu heiß evtl. mit Zusatz von Meersalz oder entsprechendem Badezusatz z.B. WELEDA Kastanienbad (regt die Nierentätigkeit an und drängt das Wasser im Gewebe durch den Wasserdruck zurück)
Fußbad mit Salzwasser 
bei Spannungsgefühl in den Beinen venösen Rückfluss anregen mit täglichen Wechselduschen oder Wechselbädern der Beine und anschließender Massage von unten nach oben, entweder als Trockenbürstenmassage mit weicher Massagebürste oder Massagehandschuh oder als kräftige Streichmassage mit Massageöl
morgendliches Vollbad mit zinnkrauthaltigem Zusatz

Apotheke   

homöopathische Mittel:
Apis, Solidoga, Natrium muriaticum, Pulsatilla
anthroposophische Mittel:
Dr. Hauschka Rosmarin Beinlotion (WALA)
WELEDA Hauttonikum Lotion
Venodoron Weleda
Aesculus/Prunus comp. Essenz (WALA)
Nierentonikum (WALA)
Renes/Borago comp. (WALA)

Vorbeugung 

regelmäßige Bewegung (spazieren gehen, Radfahren, Tanzen)
Schwimmen und ausgiebiger Aufenthalt in warmem Wasser
geregelter Tagesablauf mit gesundem Ausgleich von Bewegung und Ruhe

Tipps 

abwechslungsreich essen und auf Gelüste achten, die oft auf fehlende Nahrungsstoffe aufmerksam machen (z.B.: saure Heringe - Eiweiß; Schokolade - Magnesium) 
Stress und Anstrengungen vermeiden, sich Ruhe gönnen, Beine hochlegen
Stützstrümpfe tragen (vor dem Aufstehen im Liegen anziehen, dann sackt weniger Blut in die Beine)

 
 
*
Vielleicht hilft es ja auch hier?

Liebe Grüße
Stefanie

----------


## Unimax

Hallo liebe Stefanie,
ich lese immer wieder im Forum,habe aber die Anfrage bisher leider nicht gelesen. Mein Mann hat ca 6 Monate ziemlich konsequent Diät gehalten. Sein Tumor war zu 90 Prozent TKTL1 positiv, aber leider stieg das PSA doch unbeirrt, so dass jetzt eine Bestrahlung durchgeführt wurde, wir warten noch auf das PSA-Ergebnis danach. 
Er hat die Ernährung recht gut durchgehalten,das Fehlen der Kohlenhydrate (und des Bieres) war schwierig. Er nahm auch ab,obwohl er sowieso sehr schlank ist. Er fühlte sich aber körperlich recht fit dabei. Die Tavarlinsachen hat er fast nich mehr genommen, außer Eiweißdrink, aber den Plan. Brot kann man gut selber Backen, interessante Rezepte gibt es bei Logi-Forum. Mittlerweile schwören ja auch viele auf KH-arme Ernährung, auch ohne Krebs.
Mittlerweile ißt er nicht mehr so streng danach, aber hat einiges behalten.
Mir würde die Ernährung guttun(zwecks Gewicht) aber ich schaffe es nicht.
Der Stellenwert der Therapie wird sich wohl erst noch zeigen, ich bin gespannt auf die Studien von Würzburg. 
Ansonsten nimmt ein Mann die ganze übrige Palette (Selen, Granatapfel, Aprikosenkerne,etc)
Alles Gute Unimax

----------


## Hans-W.

Zu (TKTL1) hätte ich eine bescheidene Frage: Wenn süß tabu ist, wie sieht es mit Granatapfelelixier etc. aus? Das ist eine Zwickmühle für mich. Ich werde die TKTL1 Ernährungsweise durchführen, alleine schon um etwas abzuspecken aber was überwiegt in einer solchen Situation? Die Vorteile von Granatäpfeln, die bewiesen sind oder der Verzicht darauf in der Hoffnung, mit der Ernährungsumstellung mehr zu erreichen? Oder geht doch beides?
Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Hans-W.



> Zu (TKTL1) hätte ich eine bescheidene Frage: Wenn süß tabu ist, wie sieht es mit Granatapfelelixier etc. aus? Das ist eine Zwickmühle für mich. Ich werde die TKTL1 Ernährungsweise durchführen


Wenn in diesem Elixier kein raffinierten Zucker enthalten ist und nur den enthaltenen Fuchtzucker, dann ist das kein Problem!

Aber Fruchtzucker ist fast gleich Kohlenhydraten! Denn Fruchtzucker kann man ja auch pur kaufen, entspricht aber die doppelte Süßkraft gegenüber dem raffinierten Zucker, nicht vergessen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hans-W.

> Grüß Dich Hans-W.
> 
> Wenn in diesem Elixier kein raffinierten Zucker enthalten ist und nur den enthaltenen Fuchtzucker, dann ist das kein Problem!
> 
> Aber Fruchtzucker ist fast gleich Kohlenhydraten! Denn Fruchtzucker kann man ja auch pur kaufen, entspricht aber die doppelte Süßkraft gegenüber dem raffinierten Zucker, nicht vergessen!
> 
> Gruß, Helmut


Hallo Helmut,

ich habe beschlossen, meinen Granatapfelelixier (1 Esslöffel) weiter zu nehmen. Ich mische ihn morgens in einem Glas Wasser mit 100ml puren Aloe Vera Gel zusammen wobei die komplette Lösung dünner als 1:9 ist und somit akzeptabel ist. Dafür verzichte ich seit einiger Zeit auf Alkohol.

Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Hans-W.



> 100ml puren Aloe Vera Gel


Das ist eine teure Angelegenheit, wenn du das Original "Aloe Vera Gel" und noch das Granatapfelelexir nimmst!

Ich bin mal wieder zwischen Gut und Böse und nehme Sachen zu mir die ich eigentlich nicht essen dürfte, denn der Heißhunger auf etwas schmackhaftes süßliche übermannt mich zu sehr!

Naja, habe mich schon darauf eingestellt, daß ich eventuell anfangs des Jahres 2009 doch eine HB machen werde aber versuchen zuvor, ein PET-CT mache und bezahlt bekomme?

Für Dich alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Oh Helmut,

warum seit ihr nur so schwach. Zuckerkrank und PCa und was sonst noch?

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Hans-W.

> Grüß Dich Hans-W.
> 
> Das ist eine teure Angelegenheit, wenn du das Original "Aloe Vera Gel" und noch das Granatapfelelexir nimmst!
> 
> Ich bin mal wieder zwischen Gut und Böse und nehme Sachen zu mir die ich eigentlich nicht essen dürfte, denn der Heißhunger auf etwas schmackhaftes süßliche übermannt mich zu sehr!
> 
> Naja, habe mich schon darauf eingestellt, daß ich eventuell anfangs des Jahres 2009 doch eine HB machen werde aber versuchen zuvor, ein PET-CT mache und bezahlt bekomme?
> 
> Für Dich alles Gute
> Helmut


Meine Frau handelt mit dem Zeug so dass ich es für 25% unter dem normalen Verkaufspreis bekomme und es ist ja nicht für immer. Die Heißhunger Phase habe ich hinter mir. Ich habe neulich ein Stück Wassermelone gegessen, was weniger KH als andere Süßigkeiten enthält, war ok aber ich brauche es nicht unbedingt. Eine für Dich kostenlose von der Kasse erlaubte PET CT Untersuchung bekommst Du in Tübingen, nur früh genug anmelden solltest Du Dich.
Mach et jut,
Hans-W.

----------


## Hans-W.

> Oh Helmut,
> 
> warum seit ihr nur so schwach. Zuckerkrank und PCa und was sonst noch?
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Wir sind nicht alle Supermänner, Konrad!! Aber mach weiter mit deinen Ermahnungen, Du alter Prophet. Ein bisschen bleibt immer hängen, auch ich habe etwas von Dir dazu gelernt.

Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Konrad,



> warum seit ihr nur so schwach. Zuckerkrank und PCa und was sonst noch?


Du kennst doch das Sprichwort: Der Wille ist da, doch das Fleisch ist schwach!




> Eine für Dich kostenlose von der Kasse erlaubte PET CT Untersuchung bekommst Du in Tübingen, nur früh genug anmelden solltest Du Dich.


 Ja, Hans-W. Werde es beherzigen und früh genug (6-12 Monate?) anmelden aber eigentlich wollte ich die Untersuchung in Ulm machen lassen aber nicht, weil ich von Geburt ein Schwabe bin!

Ein Bisschen Spaß muß sein! Grüßt Euch Ihr Lieben
Helmut

----------


## Hans-W.

> Grüß Dich Hans-W.
> Ich bin mal wieder zwischen Gut und Böse und nehme Sachen zu mir die ich eigentlich nicht essen dürfte, denn der Heißhunger auf etwas schmackhaftes süßliche übermannt mich zu sehr!
> Für Dich alles Gute
> Helmut


Hallo Helmut,
Um nochmals auf das Originalthema dieses Threads zurück zu kommen, ich war heute nach der 4. Runde Chemo letzte Woche bei meinem Onko in Euskirchen und habe ihm erzählt, dass ich seit ca. 7 Wochen ein Keto Diät mache a la Uni Würzburg, also kein Atkins Diät sondern eher nach Dr. Coy, was auch unter ärztlicher Aufsicht gemacht werden soll. Er hat es mir während der Chemotherapie offiziell verboten wegen der zu hohen Belastung, also darf/muss ich mich jetzt wieder "normal" ernähren. So kann es einem gehen, da will man verzichten und darf nicht, haha. Mein PSA ist aber in relativ kurzer Zeit von über 100 jetzt schon auf 21 gefallen, was zumindest die richtige Richtung ist.
Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Helmut.2

Stellungnahme der DKG zur Ernährung von Tumorpatienten auf der Grundlage der Anti TKTL1 - Diät

http://www.onkologie.de/index.php?f=...TKTL1+-+Di%E4t

An diesem Thread leben mindestens drei Beteiligten leider nicht mehr!
Mögen sie in Frieden ruhen
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Helmut,

ja, diese lieben Mitstreiter gingen wohl den für sie vorgezeichneten letzten Weg, trotz aller Versuche komplementärmedizinischer Maßnamen den Prozess aufzuhalten.

Die Frage bleibt im Raum: "Hat die Anti-TKTL1-Diät irgendeinen Einfluss auf den gegangenen Weg der Betroffenen genommen?"
Ist Dein Beitrag schon eine Antwort auf diese Frage?

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Heribert,

>Ist Dein Beitrag schon eine Antwort auf diese Frage?<

Es ist zum verzweifeln, was haben wir nicht schon alles ausprobiert und  gemacht um zu Glauben -jetzt- geschafft zu haben aber wieder einmal sind wir eines besseren belehrt worden, nein, ich hab es noch nicht aufgegeben und meine was gefunden zu haben das ich zuerst mal ausprobieren muß um hier zu berichten!

Die Hoffnung...!
Mach es Gut
Helmut

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Helmut2, Heribert und alle anderen,

"Hier sitz ich nun, ich armer Tor und bin so schlau, als wie zuvor!" (o.s.ä.), hat wohl der größte deutsche Dichter mal gesagt. Mir geht es nach diesen Beiträgen und der Veröffentlichung der DKG jedenfalls so. Mir wird eines immer klarer; noch niemand hat das "Ei des Kolumbus" für die Krebsbekämpfung gefunden und alle Versuche, bei der Suche danach zu helfen, sind bisher gescheitert. Helmut's Mut und Durchstehvermögen sind mir Hilfe dabei, die Flinte nicht in's Korn zu werfen. Was nützt mir jetzt eine Senkung des PSA von 9,7 auf 6,5 nach 6 Wochen "Anti-Krebs-Ernährung" vor der OP, wenn sich danach herausstellt, dass der Krebs bereits ein Stadium jenseits der Biopsie-Diagnose erreicht und bereits die Blase infiltriert hat? 
Ich glaube, dass die durch den Kohlehydratentzug (als Obst ist z.B. nur die Zitrone in der grünen Liste erlaubt) dem Körper insgesamt mehr Schaden zugefügt wird, als Nutzen bei der Bekämpfung eines Rezidivs entsteht. Im Endeffekt ist es eigentlich egal, ob man am Krebs, Infarkt, Schlaganfall oder anderen Krankheiten stirbt -überlebt hat es bisher noch keiner! Lebensqualität bemisst sich nicht nach Lebensquantität! Da sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden,  was ihm wichtiger ist. Ich bin noch am Suchen! Eines ist mir aber jetzt schon klar: Nach der AHB kehre ich zu einer gesunden, das Immunsystem stärkenden, Ernährung zurück und werde mich dabei der Hilfe meiner Hausärztin bedienen. 
Gespannt bin ich trotzden auf Helmut's Versuch und die angekündigte spätere Veröffentlichung dazu.

Wer suchet, der findet!
Bleiben wir optimistisch

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo Helmut,

Deine Aussage, "Mögen sie in Frieden ruhen." finde ich sehr sarkastisch.
Man könnt das auch so verstehen, "Die sind selber schuld, dass sie so etwas probiert haben."

Georg

----------


## tubaspieler

Allen,
die es interessiert,
meine TKTL1-Werte:

18.09.09 - 143
17.05.10 - 137
11.11.10 - 126 		

Ich werde mich weiter nach den Ernährungsvorschlägen von Herrn Dr. Coy und meines Heilpraktikers richten.
Auch, wenn es sehr kritische Aussagen in diesem Forum darüber gibt.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Georg,

lasse dein Langzeit Blutzucker "HbA1c-Wert" mindestens alle 3 Monate messen, er sollte nicht unter 4,5 bzw. 5 % kommen sonst könnte dein Gehirn zuwenig Glukose abbekommen!

Mach es Gut mein Lieber,
Helmut

----------

